# E-Liquid Calculator



## GerritVisagie (6/6/18)

Hey Guys, I've been searching the forum for a while now, but I cant seem to find what I'm looking for. A while back, someone posted a link to an app Called Eliquid Calculator, the icon is a red Erlenmeyer flask and some other goodies, My HDD died and I need to download the app again to get mixing, please help
cant remember who posted the tread so I cant PM the person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/18)

Hi @GerritVisagie . Here it is. Enjoy using it.

http://diyjuicecalculator.com/

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/6/18)

Thanx @Puff the Magic Dragon , you da man!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

